# York 925 Multi-Gym Exercise Chart/Workout Plan



## XabiAlonso

I recently purchased the above multi-gym but it came without the Exercise Chart etc, was wonderign if anyone had one they could send me via email?

Could anyone suggesat a workout routine for me to do on the multi-gym? i am basically just trying to tone up a bit and get in shape, i am 5'7 and 9 1/2 Stone.

Thanks in advance

Xabi


----------



## ashie1986

those exercise charts just realy show you how to do each excercise with your gym and maybe a bit of free weights, they dont realy give you a routine but yeah you should have had one with it anyway mate, ring them up or email them if you want your chart but you can get all the info from the internet on each exercise anyway mate.

i carnt post you a workout im not experienced enough realy but someone would be along to help


----------



## TinyGuy

http://www.yorkfitness.com.au/uploaded/pdf_100925%20home%20gym.pdf

there's a link to a pdf of the manual for your home gym, best of luck fella.

edited to add: sorry, this pdf doesn't contain the exercises you are after, but is the manual on assembly u probably already have.


----------



## TinyGuy

as for suggesting an exercise routine, do you have other equipment as well?

Dumbells, barbells, dip station, chin up bar etc? or is this multi-gym the only piece?


----------



## TinyGuy

hmmm i just had a nose round the internet, and loads of people complain about the same with the york 925 multigyms lack of exercise charts, although they do exist as a low quality picture of em appears on someones ebay listing *)

Another complaint i found, is that york stop making replacement parts 3 years after the unit is no longer manufactured. I found a report of a guy who said once his cables wore, he was unable to get replacements.

I dunno, its up to you, but for the money involved u might want to at least consider using the lack of exercise charts as an excuse to return it for full refund? maybe at least worth phoning york to see if they would be able to send u replacements for it?


----------



## XabiAlonso

Thanks for all the replies.

I have contacted York about the chart etc and they said after 3 years they dont manufacture anymore so they wouldn't have the chart. Also i recieved the Gym form my uncle who was going to give it to charity shop so i took it so cant send it back for refund etc.

Thanks anyways guys.

What exercises do you recommend doing on said gym? 3 sets of 8 reps of shoulder press, bench press and lat press? with 1minute rest between sets?


----------



## ashie1986

hi mate

carnt complain if the gym was free lol

i would post a new thread asking about the exercises mate, post your workout (if you already have one) and people will help if it needs changing or they will give there opinions


----------

